# Would you rather live in New York or London?



## Hed_Kandi (Jan 23, 2006)

Simple question.

No need for city vs. city debate here.

Provide your answer below.


----------



## HK999 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hed_Kandi said:


> Simple question.
> 
> No need for city vs. city debate here.
> 
> Provide your answer below.


Depends on which city has more low self-esteem hot babes! :yes:


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

:lock:


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

Both? London because I have family and friends there, New York because even my $2,500 apartment with rat problem would have a shower.


----------



## svicious22 (Nov 16, 2011)

New York. Not that I'd particularly to live in either one.


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

New York. London's layout drives me crazy. There just seems some order in Manhattan's grid plan which you don't have in London.


----------



## Chrissib (Feb 9, 2008)

I have only been to London yet, but the city seems to be too dirty for me, especially the underground.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

New York of course!


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

New York.


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

Neither...if I wanted to live in one of them I would live there, but I would choose NYC over London. I lived in London for a while and it was no NYC.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Neither really. I already live in Paris which is like both but better  (j/k)

But if I had to choose it'd probably be London, closer to home and better overall labour conditions.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

New York


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

I can't make a decision yet, as I haven't been to New York yet. Been twice to London and didn't really like it. In sense of: I couldn't imagine living there. It is just too large. So I assume that New York would be also too large for me.


----------

